
Seattle's Super Secret White Nationalist Convention - balls187
http://www.thestranger.com/news/2017/10/04/25451102/we-snuck-into-seattles-super-secret-white-nationalist-convention
======
balls187
> According to my observations, the standard Seattle Nazi is a white male
> under 30 who either works in the tech industry or is going to school to work
> in the tech industry. “You’re also a coder? Do you mind if I send you
> something I’ve been working on?” I heard that more than once.

Are we into a new McCarthy like era, but replace Russian sympathizers, with
White Nationals?

~~~
acerock
What's a "white national"

~~~
balls187
Typo. White Nationalists.

